# The next chapter of our lives.....



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Introducing MopTops Next Chapter....Paige!! :biggrin1:

Yes, this is little Madelyn (now Paige) from the Y litter, and she is going to be my daughter Brooklyn's new Jr. Handling dog!
Brooklyn has wanted to do Jr. Handling ever since she was 9, but we never really had the right dog for her. She and Heidi did well together, but Brooklyn really needs a smaller dog (and not a Havabrat like Heidi!) as she only weighs about 60 lbs at almost 11 years old! And with Paige being the smallest in the litter, we are crossing our fingers that she stays smaller like her grandma (my Stella who is 9 lbs).
I told Brooklyn she could name her whatever she liked, and honestly I have no idea where she got the name Paige. I also told her hat Paige was "her" responsibility since Paige is "her" dog...... So she is the one that gives Paige her weekly bath, and has already taught her to play fetch! Paige comes with us each week when I work in the Assisted Care homes and she loves all the attention.
So, while most of the Y litter has gone on to their new homes, you will still get to see little Paige grow up right here!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Katie - how fun for Brooklyn. I love that she's got total responsibility for Paige. Adorable name! And you get to keep a black and white girl. Very clever


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

That's great Katie. How exciting for Brooklyn - and what a great experience. She and Paige are adorable together!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Brooklyn! Both she and Paige are adorable 

I'll look forward to hearing of their progress and success!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Brooklyn! Brooklyn and Paige a winning team!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so thrilled for Brooklyn! Paige is a cutie and she looks great in her pink bag!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie that is wonderful! Brooklyn and Paige look like they will make a wonderful team!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray Paige. I'll look forward to hearing all about Brooklyn and Paige. They do make a very cute team!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so happy for Brooklyn and Paige :clap2: I bet they make a winning team! :first:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Brooklyn and Paige will make a wonderful team! Congratulations to her!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Brooklyn on your show pick-Paige! :whoo:

Your gonna do well with her---she's a beauty!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the exciting news about your new winning team! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is one cutie patootie puppy. Brooklyn must be in heaven. Can't wait for updates.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Brooklyn and Paige! They are going to kick butt together, the cutest team ever.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Go Brooklyn and Paige! Congratulations on your partnership! 
The little girls are awesome. I have a twelve-year old who weighed in at the doctors the other day a perfectly healthy 63 pounds.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Brooklyn & Paige!! You go girls!!!!! Both girls are adorable!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Brooklyn on your beautiful girl Paige. Katie what will her registered name be? They look like a great team.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amy, you goofball! I highlighted it in my first post, but here it is again~
MopTops Next Chapter aka Paige!


*edited to add....unless someone can come up with something catchy....my other thought was MopTops Front Paige News, but I am sure that has been used a million times!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's so great! Good luck to Brooklyn and Paige!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooops! This calls for a :fish:! I guess I just thought that was the title of your post...duh. Great name.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh how lucky Brooklyn is..... and how lucky Paige is!! They make a beautiful pair!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think that is so great. Brooklyn is very lucky and I can't wait to see pictures of them in the ring. Paige has the sweetest face.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie this is wonderful, Congratulations Brooklyn. We look forward to hearing all about your adventure with your new little girl.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They look like such a happy team together. I think that is neat that she wants to be involved in showing. I am sure they will have fun together. Look forward to all the pics. I liked the pic of them together in her little pink bag...such girlie girls they are!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is wonderful! It is so great to see a young lady take up such a rewarding and responsible hobby. I'm thrilled for both!
On another note, we drove right by your home today going from Sac. to Lake Tahoe. I never knew just where Rocklin was. Did you hear me shout "HELLO:. LOL
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wishing Brooklyn and Paige nothing but fun and success in this new venture!!! they both are the cutest.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, that is so cool! I'm happy for your daughter. I'm sure Paige will be the perfect show dog for her.  I only wish my kids had a fraction of Brooklyn's interest in our Havs. sigh....... they are teens though. :frusty:

Good luck with Paige's show career!! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You can tell from the pic that Brooklyn & Paige were made for each other! What cuties they both are!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--will you adopt me? Perhaps I would make a great junior shower (even though I am very senior!) I am actually thrilled for your daughter, her dog, and your family. I look forward to those pictures with ribbons.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Brooklyn and Paige are just the cutes pair!! I will look forward to hearing and seeing pictures of their adventures together. 

Brooklyn is one lucky little girl


----------

